# The best parts to build a first orchestra!



## whynotm (Nov 23, 2021)

I wanted to buy the first car in my life. 
I chose a well-known brand, but the dealer told me:
- If you lose your key, you won't be able to travel until you buy a spare key that costs half the price of a new car :( ...... so
I've decided that I will build myself an "Orchestral vehicle". Now I'm looking for the best and matching parts.
I am asking you for suggestions. Simple rules. One library for:
1. Percussion -
2. Strings -
3. Brass -
4. Woodwinds -


----------



## milford59 (Nov 23, 2021)

Budget ?


----------



## whynotm (Nov 23, 2021)

milford59 said:


> Budget ?


Any budget for good stuff, but I don't want to overpay for something that isn't worth the price.


----------



## BenG (Nov 23, 2021)

Well, I don’t know your specific style or workflow….

But for myself:

1. Percussion - Spitfire Perc
2. Strings - Cinematic Studio Strings
3. Brass - Cinebrass Bundle
4. Woodwinds - Berlin Woodwinds


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 25, 2021)

EastWest Composer Cloud+ subscription. Amazing deal right now and has everything you need.


----------



## whynotm (Nov 25, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> EastWest Composer Cloud+ subscription. Amazing deal right now and has everything you need.


Are these sounds and articulations pro-quality?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 25, 2021)

whynotm said:


> Are these sounds and articulations pro-quality?


Yes, these are top-tier libraries. EastWest has been my bread & butter libraries since 2006 and I use them professionally, as do countless other composers.


----------



## muk (Nov 25, 2021)

Money no issue but only one library per section? 

Woodwinds: Cinematic Studio Woodwinds

Brass: Berlin Brass

Percussion: Spitfire BBCSO. Not a percussion only library. But money is no issue so the side catch is not a problem. 

Strings: Audiobro Lass. Simply because it is the only strings library that includes large symphonic sections, chamber sized sections, and first chairs in a single library.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 25, 2021)

muk said:


> Percussion: Spitfire BBCSO. Not a percussion only library. But money is no issue so the side catch is not a problem.


Side catch is also sneaky because you get some redundancy with BBCSO providing back up for everything except the percussion.


----------



## whynotm (Nov 25, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Side catch is also sneaky because you get some redundancy with BBCSO providing back up for everything except the percussion.


----------

